# Secondhand Furniture (NYC)



## Tee (Oct 16, 2008)

We'll be moving to NYC in the next few months. A few people have said it's not worth shipping our furniture over, that we could buy very good secondhand pieces over there very cheaply.

The implication was that there is some 'place' where people who live there for a year or two buy furniture then return it there to sell once they are leaving?

I want 'nice' stuff - not shabby or cheap stuff. Do you know, is there a good market in say dining tables, sofas, bed frames? 

Thanks
Tee


----------

